# Changing Painted Background



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

I've never changed the color of a painted back... anybody ever done this?
I'm wanting to go from black to sky blue.

Razor it off?
Use paint remover?
Can't be done?

I'd love to hear from experience...


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Razor is pretty easy depending on the paint you used. Any latex, kylon fusion should razor off pretty cleanly. I wouldnt use any chemicals as a razor should be able to take it off. I have taken of krylon easily before after it dried and I noticed crap under it and wanted to redo it.

Personally I'd keep black over blue for a FW tank.


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2011)

Piranha_man said:


> I've never changed the color of a painted back... anybody ever done this?
> I'm wanting to go from black to sky blue.
> 
> Razor it off?
> ...


I recently did this, and it wasn't easy at first because I was using a razor blade. Go to any home supply store and get a paint scraper like this. It makes the job so much easier as you won't have a razor blade digging into your fingers.
Good luck


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

I like blades like this as they have the metal spine so their backs don't dig into your fingers.

My link


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

CLUSTER ONE said:


> Razor is pretty easy depending on the paint you used. Any latex, kylon fusion should razor off pretty cleanly. I wouldnt use any chemicals as a razor should be able to take it off. I have taken of krylon easily before after it dried and I noticed crap under it and wanted to redo it.
> 
> Personally I'd keep black over blue for a FW tank.


My manufacturing department for RamAir uses those scrapers... I'll just grab one of them off a table.

Cluster, why don't ya like blue for FW?
I'm trying to "lighten things up" a bit in there, but don't wanna make it look goofy...

p.s. Thanks for the responses... def. going with the razor scraper.


----------



## e46markus (Dec 9, 2010)

I'd have to agree with Cluster on this one (no pun intended), black just seems how do you say it more "classy"







. You may have already done this but look at some pics of sky blue backgrounds..better then going through the work of taking the existing paint off. I always thought a dark deeper blue would look pretty neat.


----------



## Sacrifice (Sep 24, 2006)

For some reason Sky blue always reminds me of crappy lfs. It seems petco and petsmart around here always have crappy sky blue background on all of their tanks.









If anything I've debated doing midnight blue before.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Piranha_man said:


> Razor is pretty easy depending on the paint you used. Any latex, kylon fusion should razor off pretty cleanly. I wouldnt use any chemicals as a razor should be able to take it off. I have taken of krylon easily before after it dried and I noticed crap under it and wanted to redo it.
> 
> Personally I'd keep black over blue for a FW tank.


My manufacturing department for RamAir uses those scrapers... I'll just grab one of them off a table.

Cluster, why don't ya like blue for FW?
I'm trying to "lighten things up" a bit in there, but don't wanna make it look goofy...

p.s. Thanks for the responses... def. going with the razor scraper.








[/quote]

It is just my personal preferance. I have blue on my reef tank but I prefer black for fw tanks as reefs are usually bright while fw tanks IMO don't look as good with a bright blue background. You could always try it for a bit to see if you like the blue and if not sitch back. You could also go with one of those twosided blue and black backgrounds so you can flip it if you want though i like paint over the vinyl as paint gives you a uniform background


----------

